# Gaming Laptop oder Desktop + Laptop?



## brunsi (15. März 2015)

Heyho,

Ich hab mal eine Frage..
Und zwar wollte ich mir ein neuen Gaming PC holen für kommende Spiele (Witcher,AC etc) aber ich brauche auch einen Laptop fürs Studium..

Ein Kumpel meinte ich solle mir einfach einen Gaming Laptop holen um 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe zu schlagen.

Wäre das sinnvoll? Kann z.B ein 2000€ Laptop eine bessere Leistung erzielen als ein 1.200€ Desktop Gaming PC?

Oder wäre es das beste einfach beides zu trennen ?


MfG


----------



## Helljumper94 (15. März 2015)

Trennen. 
Alleine schon weil es sehr unpraktisch ist einen 17 Zöller mit in die Uni zu schleppen. 
Und ein 1200€ Desktop ist einem 2000€ Laptop mehr als überlegen. Alleine schon weil du ihn später aufrüsten kannst. Der Laptop ist halt irgendwann zu schwach.  
Für 2000€ würde ich also zu einem guten Desktop und einem MS Surface oder einem Ultrabook raten. Ist viel angenehmer für die Universität.


----------



## dan954 (15. März 2015)

Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle eher einen potenten PC zusammenstellen und dann noch ein günstiges gebrauchtes Thinkpad o.ä. fürs Studium holen.
Hat man meiner Meinung nach im Endeffekt mehr von und so ein Gaming Notebook willst du nicht mit dir rumschleppen.


----------



## Cinnayum (15. März 2015)

Die Auswahl ist schwieriger als noch vor ein paar Jahren. Damals sind alle Komponenten "gleich schnell" veraltet.
Mittlerweile hält sich die CPU Leistung aber recht ordentlich und nur die Grafikkarte müsste raus.
Wenn du ein Modell mit MXM-Slot kaufst, kannst du die Grafikkarte später tauschen. (ist aber sehr teuer, ca. 500€-700€ für die Top-Endkarten, derzeit GTX970/980)
Mit einem i7-4700 oder 4800 (bzw. der neuen Reihe ab Herbst?) wärst du hier auf der sicheren Seite.

Allerdings sind 17" Geräte groß und schwer und 15,6" Geräte meistens laut heiß und von Throttling geplagt.

Die Leistung, die du im NB erwarten kannst liegt meistens eine Grafikkartengeneration zurück oder aber auf Höhe der jeweils 2.-größten Chips für Desktops.
Eine "GTX770" im NB ist aber jetzt auch kein Beinbruch, wie ich finde.

Fürs Studium bietet sich aber dringend ein anständig verarbeitetes Ultrabook mit U-Prozessor und evtl. GT840m an.
Alle Gaming-NB halten höchstens 2 Stunden "auf Akku" durch, da die H/M CPU im Idle schon 20-22W frisst. (laut meinem MSI Monitor Programm, NB siehe Signatur)


----------



## iTzZent (15. März 2015)

brunsi schrieb:


> Kann z.B ein 2000€ Laptop eine bessere Leistung erzielen als ein 1.200€ Desktop Gaming PC?



Ganz klar, ja. 

An solch ein 1750Euro Notebook mit GTX980M kommt kein 1200Euro Desktop PC ran: ASUS ROG G751JY-T7158H (90NB06F1-M02280) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland denn die 980M ist in etwa so schnell wie eine Desktop GTX970. Dazu gibt es noch ein IPS Display und einen flotten i7-4720HQ, welcher in etwa einem Intel Core i7-4790T entspricht.

@*Cinnayum* schon komisch, das mein 3 Jahre altes Akku in meinem GT70 problemlos über 3h hält...mit dem Energieprofil "Ausbalanciert" bei maximaler Helligkeit (TN Panel) und bei aktiviertem Wlan. Youtube läuft nebenbei. Und das mit einer stark übertakteten GTX870M (welche ja dank Optimus deaktiviert ist) samt i7-3610QM, 8GB Ram, 128GB SSD und 750GB HDD.


----------



## Deathy93 (15. März 2015)

iTzZent schrieb:


> Ganz klar, ja. .




Nie im Leben!
Also erst mal ist die GTX 980m nicht so schnell wie ne Desktop GTX 970. (Nvidia GeForce GTX 980M im Test - ComputerBase)
Außerdem lassen sich Desktop Grafikkarten kinderleicht sehr gut übertakten (Gerade GTX 970 und 980), selbes gilt für den Prozessor.
Zudem man kann die Hardware auch kinderleicht aufrüsten, was beim Notebook schwer - unmöglich ist.
Leiser und kühler ist es auch noch. Und ich glaube nicht, dass der Akku eines "Gaming"-Notebooks lange hält.

Ich halte nichts von Gaming Notebooks. 
Lieber einen anständigen PC kaufen!


----------



## dan954 (15. März 2015)

Ich sehe das genau so, sowas ist ganz nett wenn man mal öfters auf LAN-Partys o.ä. geht aber zum mobilen Einsatz ist das nichts und an einen 1200€ Desktop kommt das Teil auch nicht ran.


----------



## iTzZent (15. März 2015)

Wenn man sich im Vorfeld ein wenig informiert und weiss, was man da kauft, dann kann man später auch die Grafikkarte und den Prozessor problemlos aufrüsten. So steckte in meinem GT70 ursprünglich eine GTX675M aus der Fermi Generation, danach eine GTX770M und nun eine GTX870M, die Karten habe ich alle samt mit +/- 0 verkauft/gekauft. Als Prozessor war vor meinem aktuellen i7-3610QM der Ivy Bridge Generation ein i7-2670QM der Sandy Bridge Generation verbaut. Was den RAM angeht, da habe ich noch 2 Slots frei (von 4) und 2 HDD´s + eine SSD bekomme ich auch problemlos unter, oder 2 SSDs und 2 HDDs... 

Die Tests von CB sind vom November 2014, seit dem hat sich Treibertechnisch so einiges getan. Bei FarCry 4 z.B. kommt die GTX980M schon sehr stark an die GTX980 ran: Far Cry 4 Benchmarks - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Wenn man den kompletten GamingPC zusammen rechnet, inkl Keyboard, Display, Netzteil, CPU, MB, RAM etc... dann kommt man schon auf eine recht stolze Summe. Wenn man denn nicht gerade viel Platz hat oder des öfteren unterwegs ist, macht ein Gamingnotebook schon sehr viel Sinn. Ich nutze seit etlichen Jahren nur noch Gamingnotebooks und spiele damit auch stets die neusten Titel problemlos in FullHD in hohen-maximalen Details.


----------



## Jineapple (15. März 2015)

Itzzent spricht einen interessanten Punkt an, hast du noch Bildschirm, Tastatur, etc. die du weiter nutzen kannst? Das könnte die Entscheidung beeinflussen.

Trotzdem würde ich dir generell zu getrennten Systemen raten. Gaming Notebooks sind eindeutig besser geworden, es gibt durchaus viele mit guter Power die aber trotzdem noch einigermaßen handlich sind. Aber sie sind halt von Natur aus ein Kompromiss. Wegen geringem Platz kann man nicht mit gleichem Aufwand wie bei einem Desktop Power reinpacken. Gleichzeitig wird ein Gaming Notebook nie so handlich sein wie ein gutes mobiles Business-Notebook oder ein Ultrabook.

Ob der 1200€ Desktop so gut ist wie ein 2000€ Notebook was die Power angeht, kann ich nicht sicher sagen. Aber es gibt auch noch andere Faktoren als die Power und da wirst du mit getrennten Systemen denke ich glücklicher. Das fängt mit der Bildschirmgröße an - wenn du es handlich haben willst, was fürs Studium doch zu empfehlen ist, würde ich nicht über 15" gehen. Aber trotzdem ist es schön mal einen großen Bildschirm zu haben, dafür ist wieder der PC gut (Okay, man könnte auch zu Hause anstöpseln oder per Dockingstation...). Ein Gaming-Notebook wird nie so leicht sein wie ein normales. Und auch wenn 2,5kg (von dem was ich gesehen habe so die untere Grenze) scheinbar nicht so schlimm ist, ist man nach einiger Zeit doch echt froh wenn der Laptop nur 2 Kilo oder noch weniger wiegt. Und selbst bei 2,5kg müsste man wahrscheinlich wieder an Power abspecken.

Wie gesagt, Gaming Notebooks sind ein Kompromiss. Die haben durchaus ihre Daseinsberechtigung - Wenn man sie nicht so oft rumträgt, z.B. für Lans oder nur zwischen festen Arbeitsplätzen, Wenn man z.B wenig Platz hat, etc.
Gerade bei Notebooks kommt es sehr auf das Anwendungsgebiet an. Studium ist aber eher nicht das Gebiet für Gaming-Notebooks, weil da mMn Portabilität eine große Rolle spielt.


----------



## Amon (16. März 2015)

Helljumper94 schrieb:


> Trennen.
> Alleine schon weil es sehr unpraktisch ist einen 17 Zöller mit in die Uni zu schleppen.
> Und ein 1200€ Desktop ist einem 2000€ Laptop mehr als überlegen. Alleine schon weil du ihn später aufrüsten kannst. Der Laptop ist halt irgendwann zu schwach.
> Für 2000€ würde ich also zu einem guten Desktop und einem MS Surface oder einem Ultrabook raten. Ist viel angenehmer für die Universität.


Dem ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. Genau so würde ich das auch machen.


----------



## iTzZent (16. März 2015)

Wer sagt denn, das es umbedingt ein 17.3" Klopper sein muss ? Es gibt auch deutlich dünnere und handliche Gamingnotebooks.

MSI GS60-2QEUi716SR51G Gold (0016H5-SKU11) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
    CPU: Intel Core i7-4720HQ,  4x 2.60GHz • RAM: 16GB • Festplatte: 1TB HDD + 512GB SSD (2x 256GB SSD) •  optisches Laufwerk: N/A • Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970M, 3GB, HDMI,  Mini DisplayPort • Display: 15.6", 3840x2160, glare, IPS • Anschlüsse:  3x USB 3.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN 802.11a/b/g/n/ac, Bluetooth 4.0 •  Cardreader: 4in1 • Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel • Betriebssystem: Windows 8.1  64bit • Akku: Li-Ionen, 6 Zellen • Gewicht: 1.96kg • Besonderheiten:  Nummernblock, beleuchtete Tastatur • Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre (Pickup&Return)

Mit seinen 2Kg ist es leichter wie so manches normales Notebook.

Wenn es doch etwas schwerer (400g) sein darf, würde ich ehr das GE62 empfehlen:
MSI GE62-2QFUi716H11 (0016J1-SKU4) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i7-4720HQ, 4x 2.60GHz • RAM: 16GB  (2x 8GB) • Festplatte: 1TB HDD + 128GB SSD • optisches Laufwerk:  DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970M, 3GB, HDMI, Mini  Displayport • Display: 15.6", 3840x2160, glare • Anschlüsse: 3x USB 3.0,  1x USB 2.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN 802.11a/b/g/n/ac, Bluetooth 4.0 •  Cardreader: 3in1 (SD/SDHC/SDXC) • Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel •  Betriebssystem: Windows 8.1 64bit • Akku: Li-Ionen, 6 Zellen, 5500mAh •  Gewicht: 2.40kg • Besonderheiten: Nummernblock, beleuchtete Tastatur •  Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre (Pickup&Return)

Und wenn die Leistung zu gering sein sollte... es geht auch noch schneller:
Gigabyte P35X v3, Core i7-4710HQ, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD, 128GB SSD, Windows 8.1 (GA-P35Xv3-W1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i7-4710HQ, 4x 2.50GHz • RAM: 8GB •  Festplatte: 1TB HDD + 128GB SSD • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL •  Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980M, 8GB, HDMI, Mini DisplayPort • Display:  15.6", 1920x1080, non-glare • Anschlüsse: 2x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, Gb LAN  • Wireless: WLAN 802.11a/b/g/n/ac, Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 2in1 •  Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel • Betriebssystem: Windows 8.1 64bit • Akku:  Li-Polymer • Gewicht: 2.26kg • Besonderheiten: beleuchtete Tastatur,  Nummernblock • Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre

oder etwas günstiger
http://geizhals.at/de/schenker-xmg-p505-1ew-pro-a1234081.html?hloc=de
CPU: Intel Core i7-4720HQ, 4x 2.60GHz • RAM: 8GB •  Festplatte: 1TB HDD • optisches Laufwerk: N/A • Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce  GTX 980M, 4GB, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort • Display: 15.6", 1920x1080,  non-glare, IPS • Anschlüsse: 4x USB 3.0, Gb LAN, eSATA, S/PDIF •  Wireless: WLAN 802.11a/b/g/n/ac, Bluetooth • Cardreader: 9in1  (SD/SDXC/MMC/MS/MS Pro/MS Duo/MS Pro Duo/xD) • Webcam: 2.0  Megapixel • Betriebssystem: N/A • Akku: Li-Ionen, 4 Zellen, 5200mAh, 5h  Laufzeit • Gewicht: 2.50kg • Besonderheiten: Nummernblock, beleuchtete  Tastatur • Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre (Pickup&Return)

Und nun soll nochmal jemand sagen, das Gamingnotebooks unpraktisch, schwer und klobig sind. Die Zeiten sind vorbei !


----------



## Amon (16. März 2015)

Also wenn ich jetzt nur mal das letzte nehme, das kostet 1800€. Wenn ich dann darüber nachdenke was für einen Desktop Rechner ich mir dafür zusammenbauen kann, und dann noch daran denke dass dieser dann noch die doppelte oder dreifache Leistung hat....


----------



## doceddy (16. März 2015)

Ich würde aus der eigene Erfahrung auch eher zwei Geräte empfehlen.  Für etwa 800€ bekommst du das ultra-flache Asus Zenbook, was für die Uni optimal ist, und für die restlichen 1200€ kann man einen sehr guten PC rein fürs Gaming und das Arbeiten zu Hause zusammenstellen. Dank Diensten wie Dropbox und co. hat man auch immer die selben Daten auf allen Geräten zur Hand und kann daher schnell zwischen den Gräten wechseln.


----------



## chischko (16. März 2015)

Gamer PC 1000 Euro Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
1.ooo Öggen für nen 3,4Ghz 4 Kerner und 970 GTX... sagt mir mal nen 1.000 Euro Laptop, das da ran kommt (ich weiß, ich habe die Peripherie wie Maus etc. hier nicht betrachtet!)? Man bekommt einfach mehr Power für's Geld. Abgesehen von den anderen Vorteilen eines Desktop Rechners im Bereich Wartung, Säuberung, Skalierbarkeit, Kompatibilität etc. muss man natürlich dazu sagen: Desktops sind sperrig, groß und ohne Strom is Buch lesen oder am Handy daddeln angesagt. 

Ich persönlich würde es ebenfalls trennen und ein vernünftiges 700 Euro Laptop bzw. Ultrabook holen und nen starken Gaming Rechner. Ich habe mich so auch durch mein komplettes Studium geschlagen udn es hat den Vorteil, dass man es einfach getrennt hat, was mir in der Selbstdisziplinierung geholfen hat! Ich konnte unterwegs bzw. bei Kommilitonen/in der Uni einfach nicht zocken, deswegen habe ich einfach gelernt und gearbeitet.


----------



## brunsi (16. März 2015)

Erstmal danke für eure Antowrten ! 



Jineapple schrieb:


> Itzzent spricht einen interessanten Punkt an, hast du noch Bildschirm, Tastatur, etc. die du weiter nutzen kannst? Das könnte die Entscheidung beeinflussen.


Ja hab natürlich alles, habe ja vorher immer nur einen Gaming Desktop gehabt. Hab ein BenQ XL2720T als Monitor , dazu G510 Logitech Tastatur und G700 Logitech Maus. Aber das wäre theoretisch kein Grund dagegen , weil ich sie ja anschließen könnte.*A*ber ihr habt mich denke ich überzeugt, hab auch nochmal mit einem anderen Kumpel gesprochen der Studiert und er meint auch lieber ein leichtes Ultrabook..

Auch wenn mich Gaming Notebooks schon immer fasziniert haben..


Auf jedenfall vielen Dank, ich guck dann in naher Zukunft mal was genau ich mir für ein Laptop und Gaming PC hole


----------

